# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  اهم المحاصيل الزراعية في الخليج العربي

## هيثم الفقى

المقدمة :

تقل الزراعة في الخليج العربي، وتفتقر دول الخليج الى البيئة الزراعية الخصبة وذلك لطبيعتها الصحراوية، لذلك فان محاصيلها قليلة،ولكنها في السنوات الاخيرة قامت دول الخليج بالاهتمام بالزراعة مما زاد من الانتاج الزراعي. فانا في بجثي هذا اتقدم بذكر اهم المحاصيل الزراعية في الخليج العربي، و اتطرق بعدها الى جهود الدول في تطوير هذا القطاع المهم وزيادة انتاج المحاصيل ثم اوضح اسباب نقص هذه المحاصيل، واخيرا ابين واجب الدولة والافراد في المشاركة لزيادة الانتاج. 


العرض: 

يتميز الخليج العربي بالطبيعة الصحراوية لذلك فإن محاصيل دول الخليج متشابهة تقريبا ففي:

1. الامارت: تتالف المواد النباتية من خضر وفواكة تنمو في المناطق المرورية التي تعطي 40.00 هكتار.

2. البحرين: لا وجود يذكر لزراعة في البحرين ومن اهم الزراعات: البلح و الخضرو الفواكة المتنوعة.

3. السعودية: تطورت الزراعة بشكل ملحوظ في السنوات الاخيرة واهم الانتاج الزراعي وحبوب , القمح , بلح, بندورة, بطيخ, شمام, عنب, بصل, بطاطا, شعير, حمضيات , تين,وذرة بيضاء ولزرسمسم.

4. قطر: خضر و فاكهة , بلح, حبوب.

5. الكويت: الخضر والفواكة : البندورة , بصل , شمام , بلح .

6. عمان: يتركز في جنوب البلاد: الفاكهة و الخضر واهم الزراعات فيها : البلح , ليمون حامض , بصل , قمح , موز , مانجا , تبغ , ذرة , بطاطا و جوز الهند.



جهود الدول في زيادة الانتاج: 
قامت الدول باستخدام احدث اساليب الري وقد تطورت الزراعة فاخذت طابع حديث واقيمت البيوت المحمية لزيادة الانتاج لان الناتج المحلي لا يكفي حاجة السكان، وقامت الدول باستيراد المواد الغذائية من الخارج ونتيجة لقلة المواد الغذائية اصبحت فجوة غذائية كبيرة وذلك لزيادة عدد السكان , وزيادة استهلاك الفرد , وقلة المياه , واستخدام الاساليب التقليدية ، فاصبح الاستهلاك اكبر من الانتاج .


اسباب قلة انتاج المحاصيل: 
ان توجه الشباب للعمل في مجالات اخرى غير الزراعة ادت الى ضعف الزراعة وقلة المحاصيل , كما ان اهتمام الدول بالمجالات الاخرى كالصناعة والخدمات وامدادها بالاموال يسد الطريق في وجه الزراعة، فقد مدت الدول المجالات الاخرى بالاموال على حساب الزراعة فقلت المساعدات المالية التي تعطيها الدولة الى المزارعين لشراء البذور المحسنة و الاسمدة و الادوات الزراعية كما قل استثمار الشركات الخاصةلاموالها في مجال الزراعة وذلك لقلة الانتاج، كما ان تلوث مياه الآبار والمياه الجوفية و المبيدات التي تميت النباتات اصبحت سبب رئيسي في قلة المحاصيل .


الخاتمة: 

دور الدول في زيادة الانتاج: 
هذه معظم المشاكل التي واجهت الزراعة في الخليج العربي، فعلى الدول ان تعطي اهمية اكبر للزراعة وعدم اهمالها , وذلك بـــ : 

1. توفير البذور المحسنة

2. توفير الاسمدة الكيماوية .

3. توفير ادوات الزراعة الحديثة.

4. تدريب المزارعين 

5. توفير المياه.

6. وضع مراكز بحوث لدراسة اصناف جيدة من النباتات وغيرها. 

دور المواطنين: 
كما على المواطنين المحافظة على هذه الثروة الزراعية التي كادت تضمحل وذلك بـــــ: 
1. ترشيد استهلاك المياه.

2. عدم القاء المخلفات على الترية مما يقلل من خصوصية التربة.

3. عدم قطع النباتات و الاشجار.

4. عدم تلويث المياه.

5. تشجيع ابنائهم للعمل في الزراعة .
منقول

----------

